
Time POY: Snowden's 200,000+ votes go missing, now behind Miley Cyrus - beaker52
http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-of-the-year/slide/poll-results/
======
eli
It's hard to overstate how unimportant this is.

A non-binding online poll to help pick who will be on the cover of a dying
news magazine. Notable recent winners include Vladimir Putin and, uh, "you" as
well as "A Protestor".

~~~
waylandsmithers
| Notable previous winners include Vladimir Putin and, uh, "you" and "A
Protestor".

Don't forget Hitler!

~~~
sparkie
And Stalin, twice.

And G.Bush Jr, twice.

And Obama, twice.

(In fact, you'd be pressed to fill more than one hand counting the pleasant
people on the list)

They claim it's the "most influential person, for better or worse", but don't
admit that's _as long as the person did not really upset the status quo._

The idea that Snowden might be Time POY is laughable. The "trolls" know this,
which is why they make a mockery of the poll each year.

~~~
eli
Actually I think there's a chance they do pick Snowden, but I don't care
because it's really of very little consequence. I'm sure Time cares much more
about selling magazines than maintaining the political status quo.

~~~
ghaff
I think there's actually a very good chance. These are journalists doing the
picking after all although their selection will likely have pretty much zero
to do with the results of an Internet poll. (The chances of it being Miley
Cyrus on the other hand are about as close to zero as you can get.)

------
yebyen
This is the dumbest way to present a poll I have ever seen! There are 44
choices but you can either vote for "Miley Cyrus vs Jimmy Fallon" or click
next 34 times and vote for Edward Snowden.

I'll give you a hint since the servers seem to be overloaded and right now I
can't even vote for Snowden:

[http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-
times-...](http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-
of-the-year/slide/{persons-name}/)

where persons-name is the name of the person you wanted to vote for. You need
to prove your identity with Twitter or Facebook. I have no idea if this is new
or if it's how the poll has always been run, but the voting is open 'til Dec
4.

I'm afraid if I direct link, they're just going to see it as a voting ring and
disqualify all of your votes. If you can even get the page to load. I am
currently still waiting.

~~~
antsar
Not only prove your identity, but also fork over your friends list.
[http://i.imgur.com/ATUOa9T.png](http://i.imgur.com/ATUOa9T.png)

------
danso
PSA everyone: TIME Magazine's POY online technology has always been a POS, and
TIME Magazine, not doing quite so well in the financials as the years go on,
has likely done little to correct that.

From last year: How 4Chan Made Kim Jong Un Time Readers' Person of the Year
[http://gizmodo.com/5968230/how-4chan-made-kim-jong-un-
time-r...](http://gizmodo.com/5968230/how-4chan-made-kim-jong-un-time-readers-
man-of-the-year)

Time for a overused saying: Never attribute to malice what you can attribute
to incompetence.

~~~
tokenizer
That saying leaves out one important piece of information from an ealier
saying that it was influenced by:

"Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by
stupidity, but __ _don 't rule out malice___"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor#Similar_quotatio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor#Similar_quotations)

------
DanBC
Time is the same poll that was hacked to allow Moot to win, and for the names
of the top of the list to read MARBLE CAKE ALSO THE GAME.

Fixing the places of the top 21 people seems like an exploitable poll. I don't
know how much has improved since then.

~~~
halviti
You can't see the difference between ballot stuffing and vote rigging?

Ballot stuffing can be done by anyone with motivation.

Vote Rigging (e.g. - deleting votes) can only be done by the people running
the system.

~~~
DanBC
You can't see the difference between vote rigging and fixing gamed votes?

------
kernel_sanders
This is hilarious. I voted yesterday and Snowden had 99% of the vote. He
deserves to win.

Someone should conduct a real, independent poll an award a POY award from the
Internets.

------
onion2k
This is about as clear a sign that Time magazine has become irrelevant as you
could ever wish for.

~~~
adestefan
It's a clear sign that Internet polls are as irrelevant as you could ever wish
for.

------
balabaster
I love how people who don't have Facebook are excluded from voting. Not that I
care, but there's no way Edward Snowden should suffer the indignity of
appearing in the same list as Miley Cyrus for anything... and to especially
lose to her?

~~~
balabaster
It's almost worth creating a Facebook account just to bring justice to this...
and then deleting it.

~~~
goldvine
Good luck deleting it.

~~~
balabaster
I know :-/ It's ridiculous, sigh.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Once you delete your account and leave it alone for 90 days, its gone. It will
never be linked to you again. Thanks, Irish Data Protection Commissioner!

------
Glyptodon
Pretty clear it's being hacked, especially when their site's been completely
buggy for me every time I've tried to vote.

------
tehwebguy
\- Yesterday AM you could auth in with Twitter or Facebook and vote without
posting.

\- Yesterday PM Twitter was no longer an option.

\- Today AM Twitter is an option but not for auth, now it opens up an "intent"
page with a pre-filled tweet.

My guess is that a) it didn't go viral enough without forcing a tweet, b)
Twitter was easier to fake or c) the Twitter app got blacklisted for a high
number of "revokes"

------
jaachan
Maybe they cleaned up a bunch of 'spam' votes?

------
uptown
Online polls are dumb, but here's some background on the current one:

[http://www.dailydot.com/news/time-person-of-the-year-
miley-c...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/time-person-of-the-year-miley-cyrus-
rigged/)

~~~
stelonix
It's pretty saddening that some random programmer is going to let his own ego
kill the chance to make a statement (yes, I know you personally know POY means
nothing. The masses don't, move on.) about privacy and surveillance, all "for
the lulz".

------
scrabble
I know that Miley Cyrus is definitely not person of the year. But if she were
to win, that would be hilarious. I can't imagine a single person taking it
seriously or respecting the result.

------
prateek_mir
more of a gimmick, The results will be completely different, ultimately the
editors will decide.. clever way to generate hits :/

------
veganarchocap
Is this some sort of cruel nightmare? This is everything that's wrong with the
world.

Miley Cyrus essentially wore not very much on live TV and everyone went
partially insane for 6 months. Snowden revealed a tyrannical regime to the
world, risking his own freedom, so that we could take action and make the
world a better place... yet here we are.

The latter is regarded as less important, less of a standpoint in human
history than some meaningless celebs rear end.

~~~
sard420
It is now, that's how your supposed to feel. History will tell a very
different story. Miley will be just another singer/actress.

~~~
fallinghawks
Miley _is_ just another singer/actress, and it appalls me to think she's even
being considered. It says this country really has turned into "Idiocracy."

------
matthewnolandev
1\. Is an anti Snowden old media conspiracy. (isn't everything?).

2\. If you want a real conspiracy, it looks like the major banks were
conspiring with the FBI to assassinate Occupy Wall St leader via sniper.
[http://www.justiceonline.org/commentary/fbi-files-
ows.html](http://www.justiceonline.org/commentary/fbi-files-ows.html)

3\. Time still matters. The old and ignorant still turn to it for "news".

4\. If you ever thought Snowden would beat Miley Cyrus, you obviously don't
know much about America.

~~~
talmand
To be fair, a large number of Americans would be of the type to have strong
negative opinions of Miley Cyrus's latest antics. It's just they are also not
the type to vote in online polls.

------
wehadfun
I went through this list:

CEO of Yahoo? (For making some teenager a millionaire) No

CEO of Twitter? (For taking the company public) No

CEO of Amazon? (For buying a newspaper) Maybe

CEO of Google? (Google does amazing things every day) Maybe

Pope? (I don't know enough about what he has done) Maybe

Person in charge of Obamacare.com? Hell no

Lebron James? Hell no

Angolena Jolie? Hell no

Hanna Montana? Hell no

Next in line to run Fed? No

Putin? (He is Snowdensitting, threw a big FU to the #1 democracy) Maybe

Obama? (Coverage for those with pre-existing conditions,forcing insurance
companies to use premiums to pay for healthcare) Sure

Snowden? (Giving up freedom, family, to expose government missdeesds at 30)
Sure

Mr. Syria? No

Everyone else? What did yall do?

------
showmerunner
For what this source is worth. They are claiming the poll is being hacked.

[http://www.eonline.com/news/485526/miley-cyrus-leads-
time-s-...](http://www.eonline.com/news/485526/miley-cyrus-leads-
time-s-2013-person-of-the-year-poll-but-there-s-a-catch)

~~~
twilson
Holy crap ! I clicked the link and for a moment thought I'd been click-jacked
to rate my camel toe. That should have an NSFW on it for anyone sensitive or
with work colleagues around.

------
eccp
I'm dissapointed. I thought I would find a comment about moot on this post or
at least a reference to this image ("trolling is a art"):

[http://i.imgur.com/iwmk2vn.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/iwmk2vn.jpg)

------
lbebber
Man, Miley Cyrus just being present on this list already discredits it
completely.

------
MatthiasP
I remember when Julian Assange won that poll some time ago. To no one's
surprise TIME didn't give him the title but as usual to some mainstream
politics lackey.

------
coldcode
I think we should hack it to make Miley Cyrus win with 100% of the votes. Just
to make fun of the irrelevant.

------
samograd
I think I'm the only person on the Internet that didn't see that Miley Cyrus
video.

~~~
samograd
And I'm not the only person on the Internet to know that what Snowden released
has been 'known' to the internet community for 20+ years. A release of
documents does not consititute proof of what one already knows, because we all
knew this type of surveilance was being done on a regular basis BECAUSE IT
ALWAYS HAS BEEN DONE[1]. Just because we use wires and bits over pen and paper
doesn't mean the governments and people in control don't want to have as much
information about who they are 'controlling' as they can:

    
    
        Don't try to tell me that some power can corrupt a person
        You haven't had enough to know what its like[2]
    

Read some (good) history sometimes too see more startling revelations of the
'unthinkable' things your governments and controllers might be doing[3][4].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_room](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_room)
for an example.

[2]
[http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/nineinchnails/capitalg.html](http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/nineinchnails/capitalg.html)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_People%27s_History_of_the_Uni...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_People%27s_History_of_the_United_States)

[4]
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/subjects/search/?query=histo...](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/subjects/search/?query=history)

------
stormcrowsx
I find it hard to believe anyone really thinks Miley Cyrus should be Person of
the Year.

------
ck2
Like Time magazine has any relevance left today? (Did it ever?)

------
BenjaminN
Why is Bashar Al-Assad on this list?

~~~
jevinskie
The POY is for recognizing people of great impact, not for endorsing their
position. Hitler was POY at one point.

~~~
hudibras
And Stalin won it twice.

------
sunseb
Miley Cyrus : a degenerated girl who can't sing without auto-tune.

~~~
woud420
But.. but... She went half naked on TV and licked a wrecking ball in her
video. How artistic.

------
notdrunkatall
Fuck Time Magazine.

